# Looking for TOLLY (TONY) Kandralides



## lisasgilkey (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in the US and the internet resources available to me for searching for someone in cyprus is very poor.

I'm reaching out to anyone in cyprus that can take the time to read this and maybe have better access than I do in finding this person.

His name is TOLLY (TONY) Kandralides. Approx 39 years old, last time I saw him was 1987, we were both about 16. He had a sister. Father was deceased when he was 5. we went to school together in Limassol (LOGOS SCHOOL OF ENGLISH EDUCATION. From my what I have found out so far, he is still there.

We had a child together as teenagers, he never saw her because I left the country. She is now 21 years old and has a baby of her own now. She wants to open this chapter in her life and give him the opportunity to know her and his grandson. 

I want nothing from him. It was a long time ago, both young and we're not the same people today. I have my life and I'm sure he has his. I understand her feelings and respect them. I'd like her to have some answers to this missing part of her life and get to know her extended family, hopefully.

The street he lived on back then was with his mother at 6 capsalos vrouto. But I am having a hard time finding it on a map, it was off makariou.


Any help would be much appreciated, i'm at a dead end with this.
Thanks
LISA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lisasgilkey said:


> I live in the US and the internet resources available to me for searching for someone in cyprus is very poor.
> 
> I'm reaching out to anyone in cyprus that can take the time to read this and maybe have better access than I do in finding this person.
> 
> ...


If anyone who reads this knows your daughters father they should contact him to find out whether he wants to make contact rather than give out his details on the forum. 
It may be that he has a family who nothing about you and he may not want them to know.
I hope that someone can help you but I hope you understand that we cannot allow people to give out other peoples details here.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bearing in mind what Veronica has rightly said, facebook maybe worth a try??

Jo xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Bearing in mind what Veronica has rightly said, facebook maybe worth a try??
> 
> Jo xx


Theres also Twitter


----------



## lisasgilkey (Feb 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> Bearing in mind what Veronica has rightly said, facebook maybe worth a try??
> 
> Jo xx



the one on facebook is not him.

also, his family did know, I chose not to communicate for other reasons.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lisasgilkey said:


> the one on facebook is not him.
> 
> also, his family did know, I chose not to communicate for other reasons.


Well, his name's on here so see what happens

Jo xx


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Please be careful how you handle this it is a very difficult situation for all concerned

I hope it all turns out ok for you ................


----------



## lisasgilkey (Feb 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> Bearing in mind what Veronica has rightly said, facebook maybe worth a try??
> 
> Jo xx



sorry, i did a duplicate post.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would try all social and professional networking sites - there are a lot of them. 
What village is he from? I would contact the mukthar of the village who would most likely know the family name and be able to reach his parents or grandparents at least. 
Also, hotmail allows you to search for users by name so I am sure some other email providers would allow you to do the same.
Good luck.


----------



## banuazizi (Mar 4, 2010)

*I was friends with Tolly from 1994-2000*

Hi Lisa, what a small world.

I was friends with Tony while I was in Cyprus. I had heard a lot (of good things) about you from Tony, and the crazy stuff you guys did 

I too went to Logos school from 1990-1993, graduated and met Tony through a friend of mine called Chanchai. His mother owned a Thai restaurant down by the old port called Pattaya. Tony was I believe a waiter at that restaurant a few years back and thats how they'd met (not sure about this). When Chanchai left Cyprus for Thailand, it was already a few weeks that he had introduced me to Tony. Since he did not have many friends at the time and I was conveniently available for most of the time, we met quite often. He lived in an old house somewhere I can't remember. The place was falling apart. He had a Thai girl friend who loved him very much. Tony and his partner also met my mum and we had some interactions, however mostly between me and Tony, since his partner "som" didn't speak much English.

Tony eventually moved to his mother's house, just down stairs. I think it was the parking or something. They changed it into a one bedroom cosy place and it was very convenient since he could visit his mum often.

Before moving to the new house, actually about the time I met Tony his partner was pregnant with their son. So "Johnny" was born around 1994-5-6 (sorry I am very bad with dates !).

Some unfortunate circumstances lead us to distance ourselves from each other sometime in 1997-8 and regrettably I didn't meet him much anymore.

I am actually quite surprised to have found this post because I looked for his name "tony kandralides" on facebook too. He was very tech-savvy so I don't know why he hasn't been on the net.

Would be nice to get in touch with you, maybe we could join forces to find him.
I have already contacted someone from Logos to find him. Perhaps even Peter/John Ross would have some information ?

I know he wasn't very popular with the teachers in his time at Logos !

All the best.
-Amir Banuazizi (Amir Azizi in cyprus)





lisasgilkey said:


> I live in the US and the internet resources available to me for searching for someone in cyprus is very poor.
> 
> I'm reaching out to anyone in cyprus that can take the time to read this and maybe have better access than I do in finding this person.
> 
> ...


----------



## banuazizi (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello again,

Here's an idea.
Get this Excel file:
tiny dot cc slash lemesos
open the "Lemesos Streetnames" tab.
there are there street names in limassol.
Now looking for Vroutou Street shows that the post code is 3087
if you have the address (presumably #6 Vroutou Street, 3087, Lemesos, Cyprus) would it be possible to send him a snail mail ?

I don't understand why google maps doesn't show street names.

This site:
www dot nicosiacity dot com slash map slash map dot html
shows maps, but has no search function.

I have emailed Logos' headmaster about it. Will post again once I find more information.

sorry this stupid site doesn't allow me to post URLs so I've written google's homepage as www dot google dot com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

banuazizi said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Here's an idea.
> Get this Excel file:
> ...


This "stupid site" only allows urls to be posted once you become an active member, ie you have made several GOOD posts. This is to prevent spammers and people who just join up to advertise, make one post and then vanish.


----------



## Anthia (Mar 4, 2010)

Found the name under his nums name, Panagiota Kantrallidou. Address- 6A Vroutou, 3087 l/sol. 25382569. Think we've found it..

PS- I also went to Logos School, and Amir contacted me and I was able to find out.
Mwah!x


----------



## lisasgilkey (Feb 9, 2010)

Amir & Anthia

Wow. That is him alright. He was a waiter at some sort of asian restaurant. 

Peter and John Ross. Yes,, they were my teachers, too. I remember them.

Can you email me at email me at [email protected] yahoo . com ?


----------



## lisasgilkey (Feb 9, 2010)

*Update*

Thought some of you might like happy ending

I called his mom, she immediately knew who I was. We talked, she took my number, it was late. He called this morning and we made amends, I gave her our daughters number and he immediately called her and said "This is your dad". He said he didn't sleep all night

They talked for a while, we'll be exchanging pictures and he wants to see her.

She is so happy. She's inherited 2 new brothers and a family. It was very emotional. A flood of emotions. I'm thrilled for her and him. He found out that he is now a GRANDFATHER, too!

Anyway, thanks to all that helped. :clap2:

It's been a great day


----------



## Anthia (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad all has worked out well!!! =)

All the best with the new family!

God bless u all..

Mwah!x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's great to hear its all worked out well. :clap2::clap2:
Lets hope that your daughter and her dad can build a good relationship for the future.


----------

